
Announcing the Windows Compatibility Pack for .NET Core - taspeotis
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/11/16/announcing-the-windows-compatibility-pack-for-net-core/
======
oblio
Smart move. Stuff like this helps ensure the long term viability of .NET, as
Windows mind share goes down.

~~~
lloydatkinson
> as Windows mind share goes down.

These quotes always amuse me. Maybe in your particular developer bubble this
might be true, but in the real world its Windows everywhere.

~~~
oblio
I'm not in Silicon Valley and I've worked on Windows my entire career (Linux
on servers). Windows is now just one part of the IT scenery. We, developers,
live in the bubble.

Many people will never use Windows for more than a few hours in their lives.

~~~
maxxxxx
How many non developers are not on Windows?

~~~
beagle3
70% of internet resources are delivered on mobile phones or tablets these days
- a market in which Microsoft has negligible foothold.

------
atesti
Is the source code on github?

I wonder what technology they plan to use for system.drawing on Linux

~~~
benaadams
Yep
[https://github.com/dotnet/corefx/tree/master/pkg/Microsoft.W...](https://github.com/dotnet/corefx/tree/master/pkg/Microsoft.Windows.Compatibility)

